# Bobby Goodson question..



## blkcloud (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't log in the swamps so here goes..
Once Sumetreo cuts a tree with the stumper.. It gets drug to the landing.. Then it appears that each log gets put on the hydraulic saw and has about 2 feet of the base cut off.. When they leave a job site there is a pile of chunks left over as big as a house.. My question is.. Why don't they just cut them shorter with the stumper to start with,and that way they don't have to cut them all again?


----------



## Fishinfreak99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Can't run over them with the skidders if they are three feet tall stumps everywhere. Not all trees get the first few feet cut off, just the ones with a swelled butt or some rot in the first few feet.


----------



## Woos31 (Jan 3, 2016)

Swells get scaled out at mill, so they have to pay x amount for trucking the logs where he paid extra for hauling more tonnage and the mill will cut the swells and rot off too. Also their forest regs/ or landowner might state they would like stumps cut down to a certain height. As for the piles left over, I remember one of their shows when still on the air that they had a grinder brought in and took care of them


----------



## amberg (Jan 6, 2016)

Watched some reruns of swamp loggers today, I think it was on DEST channel 286 here. really like that show.


----------



## Weesa20 (Mar 9, 2016)

so that guys like me can turn that butt pile into a pile of $$ selling firewood. I've sold about 20 cord of the current butt pile and have about 20 more cord to go. Not in a swamp, but same concept. Low stumps and highest quality part of the tree to the mills.


----------



## Meredith Diaz (Jun 28, 2018)

True!!


----------

